# 100 Dogs Slaughtered in Whistler BC



## Holly Huryn

http://www.nationalpost.com/sled+dogs+slaughtered+Whistler+when+tourism+slumped/4196889/story.html

This is horrible, I don't what else to say.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Holly Huryn said:


> http://www.nationalpost.com/sled+dogs+slaughtered+Whistler+when+tourism+slumped/4196889/story.html
> 
> This is horrible, I don't what else to say.


Let me get this straight. The guy that actually killed all the dogs, file a workers comp claim for PTSD (that was granted) for being ordered to kill the dogs and now he and the owner of the tour group are both being investigated for Animal Cruelty?
The "killer" sure has a pair of balls for filing a PTSD claim.
If he gets convicted of cruelty does he still get to keep his
PTSD award? :-(


----------



## Tobias Wilkie

Shit like this is what feeds into the PETA and AR Fanatics opposition to dog sledding. x____x

And seriously. You don't have to be a bloody marksman to humanely put down a stationary/chained dog. ](*,) I'd have less of an issue with this if they dogs were at least dispatched humanely, but this... This is just unacceptable.


----------



## sam wilks

I find it odd that the spca is calling the euthanization of 100 healthy animals a criminal act:-k!

I also find it odd that they could not find homes for trained sled dogs, I would imagine there would be plenty of people in the sled dog world to offer homes for a team of trained sled dogs?

I can see that if they really could not find homes for the dogs that putting them down would be the most humane thing instead of letting them starve to death.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

They are dogs not people. I kill yotes. The spca cant say boo to me for that. Same shit diffrent pile. If he ate them or fed them to the other dogs would that make it ok?


----------



## Tobias Wilkie

I don't think it's the killing them that people are having issue with, but rather the method he went about it, and how incompetent he was at it. Some of what was described was ridiculous and cruel. Shooting can be one of the most humane ways to euthanize a dog, but clearly this moron was going about it wrong. The maximum amount of bullets that should EVER be used is two in succession: One to kill it and the other to make sure it stays dead. None of this 'blowing off the dog's face and having it run' or coming back a day later to dispatch any somehow that survived the first day' bull.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Those dogs are probably better off dead than being used in a tourism operation.


----------



## Butch Cappel

The Question from TB was _"If he gets convicted of cruelty does he still get to keep his PTSD award?" _

Legally it probably works like a "bad" back claim once you get the money it would be very, very, rare for it to be appealed, so you get to keep their money, just like most slip & fall claims, But you've already been through all that. Right!


----------



## Bill Jester

Here we go!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Butch Cappel said:


> The Question from TB was _"If he gets convicted of cruelty does he still get to keep his PTSD award?" _
> 
> Legally it probably works like a "bad" back claim once you get the money it would be very, very, rare for it to be appealed, so you get to keep their money, just like most slip & fall claims, But you've already been through all that. Right!


Butchy, Butchy, Butchy

Is your new K9 Pro forum slow and you're back here trying to stir up shit? 
I know you aren't real big on facts and accuracy and love to spread rumors, but let me give you the FACTS of my case.
There was no slip and fall or insurance claim. 
I ruptured a disc in my back at WORK. The injury required the
surgical removal of said disc (L4) leaving me with a permanent
disability that has deteriorated over time. NOW since I've answered your "concerns". Why don't YOU answer all the questions that WDF members asked on the last topic you started? Like did you really claim that you had a trade mark on the phrase "The world's oldest Security System"? How about some proof from the IRS that K9 ProSports is a 501c3 and that
dues are a tax deductible charitable contribution. Or you could just go back to your own forum and shovel more manure on
the noob's ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Geoff Empey

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Those dogs are probably better off dead than being used in a tourism operation.


I have to agree with you Gerry. Especially one that was built around the pretense of the big business of the Olympics. [-X Like what did they expect in April business for dog sledding would freakin' pick up? The Olympics were done ..oh and that real bad thing for dog sledding ... SPRING!!! Double Duh! Why would they have 300+ dogs on hand? What were they thinking? Just to let some drunk ass tourist have the thrill of being a musher while the government handed out free condoms and syringes. This is why I hate the Olympics and the big business around it. It's unfortunate that the dogs paid the price of this companies greed.

The knee jerk reaction is going to ... be regulators coming down on these type of working dog venues, due to public backlash. The public backlash is going to be huge just wait it's just started. Even if by law dogs are considered livestock and if even a prosecutor can't go ahead with charges. People are lit up over this. 

The PETA types are already calling for bans on sled dog outfitters, racing and the sled dog lifestyle that many of my friends enjoy and I admire. This just give the PETA types lots of ammo to justify their views on what they think is right. Sad part is people will jump on that band wagon. Then all working and sporting dog venues will be suspect. Just like the Ontario BSL this incident could become a political thing, that would affect all of us responsible working animal owners. This could be very bad. 

This is why the operators of this company if laws were broken need to be prosecuted. No matter what they shouldn't be given any business by any one any ways.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Geoff Empey said:


> People are lit up over this.


Yes they are, and it's pretty ironic if you think about it. 100 dogs killed almost a yr ago..how many have been killed in shelters intentionly and how many hit by cars..starved to death etc etc in that time frame in North America ??

Buddy's got a PTSD payout, no dummy here :lol: These operations usually have intern type of employees that either don't get paid except R&B or paid very little...there wasn't going to be any pogey for this guy so he went for what was available.

People get their ass in a knot over animals getting killed but when it's other people getting shot overseas they seem to accept it because it ain't them. 

People need to snap the **** out of it and get a life.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Gerry Grimwood said:


> People get their ass in a knot over animals getting killed but when it's other people getting shot overseas they seem to accept it because it ain't them.
> 
> People need to snap the **** out of it and get a life.


For sure, we got guys doing the right thing over in a thankless war in Afghanistan getting killed and there is less concern over that it seems. Goes the same way about sluts like Lindsay Lohan and that ilk they get more press then the people in uniform that are doing the good job over there. 

I really wonder how legal is/was the WCB for leaking this guys confidential medical information to the SPCA that reeks of an unprofessional 'rat bastid'. Then to add in the sensationalist media putting in words like 'slaughtered' to create a sensationalist news heading, we got the recipe for a cluster **** .


----------



## leslie cassian

I worked for a petting zoo one summer. One of the bunnies had a litter one weekend when we were on the road. The owner told me to dump them in with the goats, he was planning to feed them to the cotimundi's when he got back to the farm. I refused. Baby bunnies that I had no emotional attachment to, but I was having no part in ending their lives. I came back and there was a cage with mama and the babies and I had to raise them. Whatever. Just because I was told to kill them, didn't mean I had to. I had legs, I had a voice. I said no and walked away.

So buddy just kills all the dogs because he was told to and then is traumatized by it?


----------



## Kristina Senter

Geoff Empey said:


> For sure, we got guys doing the right thing over in a thankless war in Afghanistan getting killed and there is less concern over that it seems. Goes the same way about sluts like Lindsay Lohan and that ilk they get more press then the people in uniform that are doing the good job over there.
> .


Even more ironic, is how many of them have been ordered to do the same damn thing! Guy I dated for a while had to go around with a small group and kill every dog on a large base because soldiers were taking care of these street dogs and a new commander came on that hated dogs. I agree there is a risk of non-vaccinated dogs hanging around, but talk about a legitimate morale depletion when you've taken in a puppy and now have to shoot it, along with 30 other dogs your buddies have been taking care of, teaching to do stuff and enjoying as an emotional escape from the rest of their day. Sucks.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Lot's of people lead a sheltered life for sure Kristina. They've never seen the jungle out there for the trees. Bummer your ex had to do that job, demoralizing for sure for everyone no doubt.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Geoff Empey said:


> The knee jerk reaction is going to ... be regulators coming down on these type of working dog venues, due to public backlash. The public backlash is going to be huge just wait it's just started..



And what did I say? :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll: Damn it's gone political now! 

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Pr...k+force+review+sled+deaths/4214459/story.html
_VANCOUVER — Premier Gordon Campbell says he hopes a task force he appointed Wednesday will provide answers about why 100 sled dogs were killed in Whistler last spring._
_“Like everyone else, I was sickened by what I heard. No creature should ever have to suffer in the manner that has been reported,” said Campbell._
_“We want to get the facts and act and make sure it doesn’t ever happen again. The tragic and disturbing details that have emerged around how these dogs were inhumanely treated are not acceptable to British Columbians or to their government.”_
_Campbell said he doesn’t believe the dogsledding industry is properly regulated at present and this is something where “people would like to see more oversight.”_
_The task force will be headed by Kamloops-North Thompson MLA Terry Lake, who is also a veterinarian. It will also examine why WorkSafeBC did not provide information on the killings of the dogs to appropriate authorities when it first learned of the mass cull, believed to have been the largest in Canada._
_WorkSafeBC initially heard the claim on May 7, 2010, from a 38-year-old employee of Outdoor Adventures when he filed an application for compensation for post-traumatic stress disorder after carrying out the killings of 100 dogs on April 21 and 23, 2010._
_The employee’s compensation case was heard by review officer Allan Wotherspoon, who concluded the employee did suffer from the disorder and should be compensated. Wotherspoon’s report, dated Jan. 25, 2011, said the man’s employer indicated 100 dogs had been put down and “did not protest acceptance of the claim.”_
_“We need to talk to WorkSafeBC to determine when information is passed to authorities that may point to a criminal investigation,” said Lake, adding one of the issues he expects will be raised is privacy of medical information._
_“Things like this create a lot of emotion. The premier, like all of us, is really upset.”_
_Lake said since there are only 45 days to complete the review there is no time nor is it necessary to hold public consultation meetings._
_“We want to be very focused. We are looking for common-sense regulations, looking at the industry itself, talking to experts in animal health and animal behaviours.”_
_The task force will also include representatives of the BC Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals and the Union of B.C. Municipalities, as dogsledding operations must have business licences to operate, said Lake._
_Campbell promised the report would be made public after being forwarded to the minister of agriculture for review. He said if the task force finds it needs longer, it could make such a recommendation at the end of 45 days._
_Meanwhile, __The Vancouver Sun has learned the man who killed the dogs in April made a formal complaint to the BC SPCA last July about the “health and welfare” of the remaining dogs owned by Outdoor Adventures and the conditions in which they were living at the time._
_The Sun is not identifying the man because of concern about his apparent fragile mental state. It is believed the man is in hiding after threats to his life. RCMP confirmed they have opened two threat investigations related to the killing of 100 sled dogs but would not say who was the subject of the threats._
_The man’s complaint was sent to senior BC SPCA protection officer Eileen Drever on July 12, 2010. The employee was on stress leave but was still living on the company’s dogsled compound, three months after he killed 100 of the company’s approximately 350 dogs._
_However, the SPCA did not follow up on that complaint with a visit. Instead, B.C.’s animal protection agency relied on a report from the company owner, Joey Houssian, saying the dogs were in good condition._
_Asked why they didn’t visit the site, the SPCA spokeswoman Marcie Moriarty said they didn’t have enough staff to make the trip but a phone call was made to Houssian, who contacted “them back on July 16” — four days after the complaint was filed with the BC SPCA._
_“At the time we weren’t able to get up to the property from the volume of calls the [SPCA’s cruelty investigation] constables were doing [elsewhere]. We simply didn’t have the staff,” she said._
_“The complaint coming from [the employee] was not substantiated.”_
_Asked how the complaint was dismissed, Moriarty said the SPCA “did not just take Joey’s word for it.” But asked if the SPCA had an independent report from the local veterinarian about the dogs, Moriarty said not at that time._
_It did, however, have a vet report given to it by Houssian dated June 15, 2010 — nearly one month before the employee’s formal complaint._
_The Sun has obtained a copy of the employee’s July 12, 2010 complaint._
_Among his concerns:_
_• A sled dog named Sausage was left on a dog truck for 24 hours in temperatures “reaching in the mid-30s ...” he said._
_• Staff were leaving the compound between 4 and 5 p.m. “leaving them (the dogs) with no water overnight and sometimes until noon the next day.”_
_• Dogs are being left too long on their chains and “going chain crazy”_
_• Dogs being overworked running in hot weather once a week while others are not being exercised and getting “fat and out of shape.”_
_The complaint also said only 30 of the dogs had been given off-leash time since the end of April, when the cull occurred._
_Moriarty said she was aware at the time of the complaint Outdoor Adventures “was starting to go with group housing” so the dogs could have some time off leash._
_“We’ve always had concerns about the care and housing of dogs up there,” she said._
_Late Wednesday, Outdoor Adventures and the man who killed the dogs released a joint statement in which they say the man advised Houssian in mid-April he estimated 50 dogs would be euthanized. The statement says the man told the company that the dogs to be euthanized were “too old” or “sick” and “not adoptable.”_
_The statement says “considerable efforts were made to arrange for dogs to be adopted, both before and after mid April, 2010. The efforts at adoption were not as successful as hoped.” It adds that the man “was known to have very humanely euthanized dogs on previous occasions.”_
_[email protected]_
_
Read more: http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Pr...+sled+deaths/4214459/story.html#ixzz1CvbwvMG4
_​


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Seriously...I love dogs, and I would prefer that dogs are put down in a way that limits stress and suffering. Even better, avoid having so many freakin animals you know you can't take care of, use, or want long term.

That said, dogs are not people. 

There are some pretty big real news stories going on right now. The media using words like "mass graves" and "slaughter" as tag lines... this makes me irrate.

People wouldn't bat an eye to hear that 70 people died in a foreign country in a day...ooh but a dog died....please start a facebook group and ask me to join your fight against injustice.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

The local news here has picked this up like a Hatian baby on a surfboard, Ya it was wrong ..but so was the idea of having so many dogs in a location that has more rain than snow.

People are retarded.


----------



## Geoff Empey

For Sure!! Makes me irate too. The headlines are brutal especially when they contain those words. Way to sensationalist to let people think in a logical manner. Journalism at it's worse. 

I am really starting to get tired of the whole rescue scene that seems to gravitate towards anyone that has a dog/cat or other animal on Facebook too. Some of the rescue groups do it for the right reason and yet others it is all about the 'people' drama surrounding the dogs. 

I swear if I get another email in my inbox marked "URGENT' with a picture of another dew eyed inbreed POS that "needs to be adopted or else it will be destroyed" I'll scream. I was bombarded with those for months, drove me nuts.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Don't get me wrong, I feel for the all the unwanted dogs, wish there were not so many, and think that some of the people that work in rescue are freakin amazing. I am so thankful there are people like that out there.

It is just a perspective thing and the sensationalism slays me.

It is like Gerry said....


----------



## Denise Gatlin

Geoff Empey said:


> For Sure!! Makes me irate too. The headlines are brutal especially when they contain those words. Way to sensationalist to let people think in a logical manner. Journalism at it's worse.
> 
> I am really starting to get tired of the whole rescue scene that seems to gravitate towards anyone that has a dog/cat or other animal on Facebook too. Some of the rescue groups do it for the right reason and yet others it is all about the 'people' drama surrounding the dogs.
> 
> I swear if I get another email in my inbox marked "URGENT' with a picture of another dew eyed inbreed POS that "needs to be adopted or else it will be destroyed" I'll scream. I was bombarded with those for months, drove me nuts.


Actually, I have had firsthand experience and knowledge that the larger national/international rescue organizations such as PETA dont really give a rats butt about the well-being of any of the animals. It is all about the $$$. Seriously. They will jump on this opportunity like nothing you have seen and relish in the funds they will raise on behalf of their 'mission.' The reason I know about these groups is because of my direct involvement right after Katrina hit our area. I assisted with the NOLA German Shep Rescue group in fostering dozens of GSDs and DSs (no longer involved). I could write a book about these organizations involved in animal rescue during that time but it all boiled down to them playing on the emotions of the general public, most of who are totally ignorant to their true intent. Politicians also get involved and ride the coat tails of these organizations to further their coffers as well.


----------



## Kristina Senter

Denise Gatlin said:


> Actually, I have had firsthand experience and knowledge that the larger national/international rescue organizations such as PETA dont really give a rats butt about the well-being of any of the animals. It is all about the $$$. Seriously. They will jump on this opportunity like nothing you have seen and relish in the funds they will raise on behalf of their 'mission.'


Unfortunately, they are NOT only about the $. At least, not to line their personal pockets with. Their mission has nothing to do with helping animals in need, but they definitely have a mission!!


----------

